# Autodrop Invitational W-S, NC



## froth14 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am putting on a unique road race in a couple of weeks and thought those of you that like to climb or ride gravel may be interested. Check out the autodrop blog for more information


----------



## Egads (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice vid. Is the 21% hill at Mt Pilot? I'd love to ride, but schedule doesn't permit. Good luck putting on the race.


----------



## froth14 (Aug 19, 2008)

There are some 20% or greater grades on pilot, but the section in the video is on the northside of sauratown mountain. It's 20% or greater for the better part of a mile, it's horrendous!


----------

